# Can't download Java 6u21 JDK



## LoneReaction (Aug 15, 2010)

Link here: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk6-jsp-136632.html

I select windows x64, and it keeps telling me that my transaction can't be approved. Wtf? I'm having a hard time finding mirrors for the latest build (b07 onwards).


----------



## erocker (Aug 15, 2010)

Perhaps try a different email and password.


----------



## LoneReaction (Aug 16, 2010)

It works now.. even without logging in. I guess they fixed the bug. =)


----------

